# Roll Call - who are you and what do you ride



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I'll start:
Francois - 46 years old
from: Marikina, Philippines
currently at: San Jose, CA, USA
started riding: 1996
current bikes: Look singlespeed, Steelman road bike, Santa Cruz Tallboy

fc


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Israel - 37yo
Quezon City, Philippines
started riding: bikes in general: 1982; MTB: 1990
current bike: Schwinn Moab, converted to SS (soon to be 1by) and 650B


----------



## pnoy (Mar 2, 2009)

Mike/35
La Union / Los Angeles.
Mountain Biking not too long ago
Current bikes: Stumpjumper FSR, Yeti 575 and 5 Spot DW link.

nothing special


----------



## akazan (Jul 9, 2005)

Red, 52 years old
Pinahan, Quezon City/currently-El Paso, Texas
MTB only-doing it since 2004
Bikes:Turner 29'r Sultan , Titus Racer X Exogrid, Moots Smoothie


----------



## p0r0y (Sep 5, 2008)

Chris - 33 yrs old
From: Angeles City Pampanga
Currently: Elk Grove CA
Been riding since 2008
Current Bikes: Santacruz Nomad Carbon and Trek Fuel EX8


----------



## nonoy_d (Jun 27, 2005)

Nonoy: Born in Cebu City, partly grew up in Sipalay ****** Occ, spent late childhood in Antipolo, Schooled for 8 years (premed/Med) in Baguio City/ Duluth, Minnesota
Started riding seriously about 2002
Current Bikes: Trek Fuel EX9.8, Rocky Mountain ETSX50, for winter salomon skate skis, Atomic waxless classic skis, K2 apache downhill skis


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Gary- 46 years old
from: Marikina, Philippines
currently at: Boise, ID
started riding: 1988
current bikes: a bunch...


----------



## 08_Yukon hard tail (Sep 14, 2008)

Anthony-45 years younger
from: Cabanatuan City, Nueva Ecija P.I.
currently at: Brentwood, California
started riding 2008
current bikes : 08 Giant Yukon (1st bike), 09 Giant Alliance XTC, 09 Giant Trance X2


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Awesome response so far. Post photos please.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Since you asked:
RFX

















By far, my most favorite bike cause I built the frame myself at UBI

























On One 1x9. I've been digging this bike because it was cheap. $200 for the frame and left over parts from the bin. Plus, it's steel and built like a tank (weighs like a tank too).









Random pics

















































SJ pics

























































Riding in Idaho


----------



## Brading (Aug 22, 2010)

Robert / 43
Ortigas Center, Pasig City
Panorama City,CA
went back to biking 2010
2010 Jamis fullsus, Epicon Fork and Rear shock, MT65 wheelset, XT dyna-sys group
Kenda Nevagal front. Karma rear


----------



## Pinoymr05 (Feb 11, 2007)

Mark Bautista
Valenzuela City/Chicago IL
rides: Transition tr450, Intense SS1 & Specialized P3

look me up in facebook I want to meet more filipino riders outside IL...


----------



## Mr_Clean (Oct 18, 2010)

Mark - 35 years old
From: Paranaque City, Philippines
Started riding: rode skinnies during the 90's, shifted to MTB later
current bike: Titus Racer X

Ride safe/Pinoy pride!


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

Uly - 45 years old
From: San Diego, CA
Started riding: rode bmx when I was a kid, started mtb'ing in my 30's
current bike: 2009 Mongoose Teocali Super


----------



## pnoy (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^Uly how'd you like them seatpost? Any feedback? Good? Bad?


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

pnoy said:


> ^^^Uly how'd you like them seatpost? Any feedback? Good? Bad?


Good but heavy. The weight is the penalty you pay for being able to drop the seat post any time you need to in a hurry. I've only had it for a few months so I haven't run into any issues as of yet.


----------



## beige09 (May 9, 2010)

Alvin / 43 years old
From: Davao City, Philippines
Will be in Geraldton, Western Australia in the next few days 
Started riding again in April 2010
Current bikes: 2010 Specialized FSR XC Pro, 2011 Specialized Camber


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)

@ FlipnIdaho - You may not know me but I'm pretty sure you know the Pinoys I ride here in Socal... UnitedAdobo (Xandei), sounds familiar? You just recently visit Socal and rode @ Castaic. I was supposed to ride that day but I got lazy waking up early hehehe

Marc / 29yrs old
From: Pasig City / Los Angeles, CA
Started riding August 2009, my friend Xandei encourage me to start MTB'ing
My first & only bike: 2009 Specialized Stumpjumper

Here she is....


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

marcryan27 said:


> @ FlipnIdaho - You may not know me but I'm pretty sure you know the Pinoys I ride here in Socal... UnitedAdobo (Xandei), sounds familiar? You just recently visit Socal and rode @ Castaic. I was supposed to ride that day but I got lazy waking up early hehehe
> 
> Marc / 29yrs old
> From: Pasig City / Los Angeles, CA
> ...


Dude,
Yes, when I'm in SoCal, I ride with Xandei and Jr (United Adobo and Team Karma). I might be doing a Bootleg, SoCal/NorCal road trip the week of the 21st. If so, let's ride!
Here are some pics from that trip:

































Too bad you couldn't make it


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Name: Ron / 42
Origin: Balagtas, Bulacan
Currently: Alameda, CA
Returned to mountain biking in 2010 after a 15 year hiatus
Rides: Santa Cruz Heckler (when I ride with the Pogiboys), Frankenstein hardtail (when I bump into the Tropas)
Fave Trails: Demo, Skeggs, Boggs, JMP... but always stuck at Lake Chabot... hahaha!


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

This is great, Francois!

Name: Mitch
Location: Los Angeles
Origin: Las Pinas, Metro Manila
Started riding: 1984(roadie) 1996(mtb)
Favoriite trail: The Beach

My rides: Sorry old picture posted. Pugsley, Karate Monkey, Salsa Fargo, Long Haul Trucker,Big Dummy, Old school Diamondback Overdrive.


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll start:
Dave - 31 years old
currently at: Pateros, Philippines
started riding: way back in grade school and high school, now back in 2009
current bikes: Trek Marlin 29er










Francis... You gotta try the trails here at home! Saw your interview by Arnel BTW.


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)

@Flipnidaho - Xandei just got back from a recent trip in Bootleg last year... He said the trails were nice! Nice time I'll make sure to come and ride when you visit Socal again.


----------



## rodel (Aug 25, 2004)

Rodel - 40
Born: Manila
Raised in the US - currently in Orange County, CA
Ride primarily in the OC, frequent Bootleg Canyon[Las Vegas], Mammoth, Brianhead UT.
Currently riding a '10 Turner 5Spot and '10 Special SWorks Roubiax.



















my old Turner Highline


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

tssss! huuuuy!! mutant pinoy-am here (6'3")

Name: Josh
Location: Santa Cruz
Origin: KC, MO
rides: IF Deluxe, surly cross check, surly steamroller

my uncle is eddie ramos!


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

Randy (i.e. ®andy) - 41
Born: Quezon City, Philippines 
Transplanted to: Detroit, MI USA (at the tender age of 1)
started riding: 1999
Current Bikes:

Salsa Chili Con Crosso:



















Niner SIR9:



















Airborne Carpe Diem:



















Surly Cross Check:



















ps. Oops! Sorry for the XL pic above...


----------



## agustinv (May 9, 2007)

Gus - 36
from: Muntinlupa, Philippines
currently at: Toronto, CA
started riding: 2004
current bikes: Turner 5.Spot DW 09, Giant XtC


----------



## wignacio (Sep 14, 2004)

Wayne - 44 yrs old
From: Laoag City, Philippines
Currently at: Fremont, California
Started riding in 1980
current bikes: Ibis Tranny, Nomad C and Giant TCR road bike


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

wignacio said:


> Wayne - 44 yrs old
> From: Laoag City, Philippines
> Currently at: Fremont, California
> Started riding in 1980
> current bikes: Ibis Tranny, Nomad C and Giant TCR road bike


Hey Wayne. Local ka pala. Let me know if you want to join XC type rides on weekday nights (mostly Lake Chabot) or more DH-All mountain type rides on the weekend (Demo, Skeggs).


----------



## wignacio (Sep 14, 2004)

ron m. said:


> Hey Wayne. Local ka pala. Let me know if you want to join XC type rides on weekday nights (mostly Lake Chabot) or more DH-All mountain type rides on the weekend (Demo, Skeggs).


ron, sure bro! we pretty much go on the same trails. after work ride for me on the weekdays is chabot. sometimes when i get lazy i go to coyote hills or climb up Mission peak on the Stanford side. pm me your number...

wayne


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Pmed you. 

BTW, I think we could have ridden once before. A night ride with the Tropas... right? We caught you on your loop and you joined us for another one. That was you, right?


----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Orven -38 by Dec 11
From: 'Gapo/Baguio
Currently: Temecula, CA
Riding since 1997
Current Rides: 
My Team Intense/Hutchinson race bike.









My utility bike


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Recent photos...


----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Night ride last night trying to steal one before the nasty winter rain storm arrives tomorrow.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

ozzer said:


> Night ride last night trying to steal one before the nasty winter rain storm arrives tomorrow.


Galing, pare. Where was that? I ducked out for a solo night ride myself last night. Solo night rides are not my thing, I have to say.


----------



## Bolshoi125 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ryan-34y/o
From: Caloocan City
Currently at: Elk Grove CA
Started Riding: 2010
Current Bikes: Niner One9. Cannondale Rize 4


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

Name - Nino
From - Quezon City
Current locatio - Japan
Year started riding - 2006
Bikes - intense uzzi vpx and trek 4900


----------



## wignacio (Sep 14, 2004)

ron m. said:


> Pmed you.
> 
> BTW, I think we could have ridden once before. A night ride with the Tropas... right? We caught you on your loop and you joined us for another one. That was you, right?


yup! that was me!


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

wignacio said:


> yup! that was me!


Ride bukas sa Joaquin Miller, pare. Bring your Nomad. =) 8AM roll time.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

rickyd, 39
from: east coast
currently: College Park, MD
started riding: 1991
current bikes: all singlespeeds or fixies -> Jones SpaceFrame, Matt Chester Mutinyman (fixie and singlespeed), On-One Inbred 29, Jamis Exile 29, Surly Steamroller, etc.

My favorites of the quiver:


Loghop love at Schaeffer Farms in Maryland:


Slowburban ride last X-mas:

__
https://flic.kr/p/5294022251

I head out to San Fran and Vegas at least once a year if you ever want to ride. Also, can show you around if you ever come out to DC :thumbsup:


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Drevil said:


> rickyd, 39
> from: east coast
> currently: College Park, MD
> started riding: 1991
> ...


Dude, the days of your Klein Mantra seem so long ago... Didn't you also have a Fat (or was it an IF)?


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

flipnidaho said:


> Dude, the days of your Klein Mantra seem so long ago... Didn't you also have a Fat (or was it an IF)?


'Twas a Yo Eddy, and I still have it. It doesn't get much love nowadays because it creaks too much and ...it's a 26er. It hangs in the basement reminding me of the good ol' days :thumbsup:



This will be the 10th year that I've been riding rigid singlespeed almost exclusively.


----------



## mjcort27 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Sacramento Valley*

Mike 39 y.o
Mandaue City, Cebu
Resides in El Dorado Hills, Ca
Started serious MTB 2005.
Bike group: Sacramento Mountain Bikers- SIKADS
Bike stable: SC Chameleon SS, Nomad, Mojo SL, GF Tassajara, and Trek Madone 5.2


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

Mike Manuel
Concord, CA
Started riding serious 2008 after a 10 years of not riding a bike
Current bike: 2008 Titus Racer X Carbon
Favorite Race: Downieville Cross Country


----------



## arrior (Mar 13, 2011)

warren 34
from: paranaque metro manila
currently: riverside ca.
just started riding as of march.


----------



## arrior (Mar 13, 2011)

btw riding a specialized sj fsr elite


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

Name: Randy / 26yo
From: Burgos, Pangasinan / current: Oxnard, CA
Started riding: Since '94 but nothing serious. Got into more serious couple of years ago.
Rides:
'05 Stumpjumper









and just few weeks ago, acquired a '93 C'dale R600 from CL.









ps. I see you Marc...what's up bro, haven't ridden with you in a while?


----------



## 2ts (Mar 22, 2011)

name: toots
from: marikina city
current: mission viejo, ca
new in mountain biking formerly a motorcycle rider
bike: 11 trek rumblefish


----------



## garciedtuiza (Feb 16, 2010)

Eddie G, 50 yrs old
Sta. Rosa, Laguna PI
currently living Spring,TX
started riding 2009
Bike Titus Motolite


----------



## bashtee (Mar 2, 2010)

Lloyd S, 39yrs old
Originally from Pasig City
Currently at Sherman Oaks, CA
Started riding 2000
Bike: Intense Tracer VP


----------



## edmorales (Sep 9, 2010)

Ed Morales 
Originally from Pasig City
Currently in Singapore
Rides in Singapore / Malaysia / Indonesia
Bike : 2008 Diamondback Response Comp


----------



## cursor718 (May 4, 2011)

martin / 38 yrs old
family originally from binmaley pangasinan but moved to LA when i was 6 months old (white washed :sad: )
currently in granada hills, ca
been riding on & off since the 80's
just picked up a '10 specialized epic carbon & also have a giant omnium track bike for the encino velodrome


----------



## b00dah (May 3, 2011)

name: b00dah (_long story on that one_)
from: Berkeley, CA
currently: Michigan
Started riding back in 89-90. Mostly commuting in/around San Francisco and surrounding Bay Area.
bike: Spec. Rockhopper (ret.), Iron Man (ret.), Klein Quantum Super Race (miss that bike), Klein Pinnacle XT (currently "resurrecting"  )


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

Michael Paredes
Akron, Ohio, USA
Started riding single track 2009
Bikes: See my sig
I split my time between pavement/path (2x a week) with the family and singletrack by myself (1x a week.)


----------



## timex99 (May 27, 2009)

Ian, 32yrs old
From Taguig City
started riding 2007
Bike: Ibis Mojo


----------



## NOY-P (Dec 4, 2006)

Ariel, 44. 
From Olongapo, currently in Guam
Started riding in 2001
Steeds: 2004 Epic S-Works; 2002 Rockhopper; Ebay Special 12K Carbon HT.


----------



## jeps (Dec 26, 2005)

Jepoy, 33. 
From Albay Province, Will be moving very soon somewhere in Gray's County WA.
Started riding in 2003
Steeds: 2001 Kona Stab; 2005 SC Bullit; 2006 Santa Cruz Chameleon

here is a video of the one of sweet spots that we have here in the Bicol Region


----------



## ojelijb (Jun 8, 2009)

Huy Waren nag mmtbr ka din pala! haha

warren 32
from: paranaque metro manila
currently: phoenix az.
started riding as of 2009.
bike 2000 univega hardtail setup 1x9


----------



## ojelijb (Jun 8, 2009)

Huy Waren nag mmtbr ka din pala! haha

jb 32
from: paranaque metro manila
currently: phoenix az.
started riding as of 2009.
bike 2000 univega hardtail setup 1x9


----------



## arrior (Mar 13, 2011)

ojelijb said:


> Huy Waren nag mmtbr ka din pala! haha
> 
> jb 32
> from: paranaque metro manila
> ...


hehehe yup jb.cant play no more.more time with rane and kuks with the bikes.


----------



## ojelijb (Jun 8, 2009)

nice, ako din sira ng yung tuhod ko no more basketball palibhasa wala naman talagang potential hahaha
eto pic ng bike ko:


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Coby 38
Metro Manila, still there today. 
Started biking since childhood, on a bmx; mtb in 2003
Steeds: currently Turner Sultan 08, Turner RFX 08, Voodoo Wanga 650b, so far.


----------



## engrmariano (May 8, 2011)

< Marco Mariano, 32
< laking Tondo
< now in Singapore
< 1st bike: 7-10yo; bmx: 13-16yo; mtb: 29-30yo; 29er: 32yo to present [last 3 bike are still alive and kicking]

here's my 10days old bike, Specialized Camber Elite 29er


----------



## engrmariano (May 8, 2011)

**doouble post**


----------



## isahaya (Feb 3, 2010)

Jay Macapugay
33yrs young
From Q.C. still in Q.C.
started riding again 2008

Ellsworth Truth

KHS XC204

KHS Alite

GT Zaskar Team Carbon

Specialized hardrock


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Any DH guys on this thread? 

Been doing Pacifica rides on the weekend. Just got a bike this week and can't wait to try it out!


----------



## 08350 (Aug 4, 2010)

*old pic - lito*

circa 2003 ?, big bear, 05 ? mammoth (poser shot lol!!)
sorry no new pics except of new bike
anyway anybody from vancouver area, planning to hit whistler this year, need a kabayan riding buddy, pm me anytime
salamat - lito :thumbsup:


----------



## wheeliam (Feb 16, 2011)

William, 35
Paranaque City currently in Kobe, Japan
Urban biker in 80s, MTBr in 2011 
GT Avalanche 3.0 disc and Trek Sawyer ss


----------



## 08350 (Aug 4, 2010)

*ron m., cant reply via pm*

sorry ron but cant reply via pm, kaya dito na lang, sure lets plan it hopefully merong kabayan who knows the local trails, been to whistler noong 2006, hopefully you can come down to socal


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

08350 said:


> sorry ron but cant reply via pm, kaya dito na lang, sure lets plan it hopefully merong kabayan who knows the local trails, been to whistler noong 2006, hopefully you can come down to socal


Socal? Wait, akala ko, sa Vancouver ka? Haha! Sige, pag dumayo ako sa LA, I'll send you an email (paki-post na lang). Let me know which bike to bring... =P


----------



## Jepek76 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jepek76 - 34 years old
From: Laguna, Philippines
Started riding:new rider last may 2011
current bike: GT Avalanche 3.0


----------



## Cyber_Judas (Oct 12, 2009)

Eugene - 33yrs old
From: Balanga City, Bataan. 
Currently in Zhuhai, China
1st mtb: Cannondale GS200 Steel copy (1990) - still alive and working 
current bike: 2009 Pivot Mach 5


----------



## sandiegobiker (Jun 15, 2009)

Eugene
From: La Loma, Quezon City
Currently: Orange County, CA
Riding since 1992 - 96 - BMX, 2009 MTB 
Current Rides: 
Intense 2011 951 and 2010 Uzzi


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Both really nice bikes, Eugene!


----------



## sandiegobiker (Jun 15, 2009)

ron m. said:


> Both really nice bikes, Eugene!


Thanks Ron!


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

So, where do you ride your 951? Puro Pinoy ba kayo sa DH rides ninyo? Lemme know if you're in the Bay Area... bring the big bike... haha!


----------



## odyofael (May 16, 2011)

:
Perry C - 45 years old
from: Sampaloc/QC, Philippines
Currently residing in Burbank, CA, USA
started riding: 1992
current bikes: 1992 KLEIN Attitude/XTR 8spd and a 1999 KLEIN Quantum Pro/Campy Chorus 10 spd


----------



## DDDonny (Sep 14, 2005)

Donny A.
Chicago, Illinois
2005 Specialized Epic S-Works










Hello pares, from the other side of the world..!


----------



## Jepek76 (Jul 24, 2011)

anybody using GT?


----------



## derwin (Sep 22, 2011)

derwin molina
39 yrs old 
from mandaluyong
presently resides in Oman
just started riding again this 2011
Focus Sport Pro - Black forest


----------



## derwin (Sep 22, 2011)

you've got nice bikes folks mine is only a hardtail


----------



## derwin (Sep 22, 2011)

guys anybody knows about JENSON USA? Online bike shop is it realiable pls give some feed back badly needed a dt swiss revolution spokes to replace my broken spokes. paypal won't work at checkout afraid to use my credit card any comment will be appreciated thanks more power to mt biking.


----------



## DDDonny (Sep 14, 2005)

derwin said:


> guys anybody knows about JENSON USA?


In my opinion, both Jenson and Pricepoint are the two best online retailers for bicycle products! I've ordered through both many times, and will purchase through them again when I start building my race bike. Some of their finer points are: price matching; large inventories; great customer service; and finally, quick shipping.

I hope you find this helpful...


----------



## jinda (Sep 9, 2011)

Arjay Bustos
From: Olongapo City, Presently in Lenox, MA / New York City
Just new to MTB - Just got my 2011 Specialized Camber to start with.


----------



## bashtee (Mar 2, 2010)

derwin said:


> guys anybody knows about JENSON USA? Online bike shop is it realiable pls give some feed back badly needed a dt swiss revolution spokes to replace my broken spokes. paypal won't work at checkout afraid to use my credit card any comment will be appreciated thanks more power to mt biking.


Jenson USA is a bike shop located north of Los Angeles at Ontario, CA. They're on-line bike shop too. Pricepoint is just a warehouse and just sells on-line same goes with Blueskycycling.com. I hope this helps.


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

Jepek76 said:


> anybody using GT?


Yeah. I have an older GT. 2007 GT iDrive 4 4.0 that has been upgraded a lot.

2007 GT - iDrive 4 4.0 Full Suspension XC
Color	Race Black
Frame Tubing Material	6061 Aluminum
Fork Brand & Model	2011 Recon Silver TK (4 lbs, 4.8 oz) with 100mm travel
Rear Shock	Fox Float Shock , 4"
Brakes	Avid BB7 Mechanical Disc Brakes
Brake Levers	Avid FR- 5 levers
Shift Levers SRAM X.9 
Front Derailleur	Shimano Deore, top pull
Rear Derailleur SRAM X.9, long cage
Crankset	TruVativ Five-D, 22/32 teeth, TruVativ Rock Guard
Pedals	Wellgo SPD - WPD-823
Bottom Bracket	TruVativ Power Spline
BB Shell Width Unspecified
Cassette	9-speed, 11 - 32 teeth
Chain	Bell - 9 speed
Seatpost	SL Alloy Micro adjust - 31.6mm
Saddle Bell Sport Dart Saddle
Handlebar	Race Face Dues 31.8mm
Handlebar Stem	GT Exclusive Alloy Ahead type + 7 degrees 31.8mm - 90mm
Headset	1 1/8" integrated FSA Integrated
Handlebar Ends	NONE
Grips	Ergon GP1 SE (Large)
Hubs	Mavic Crossride UB
Rims	Mavic Crossride UB
Tires	26 x 2.10" Kenda Nevegal


----------



## derwin (Sep 22, 2011)

Bashtee @ DDony

thanks for the info. still haven't ordered coz paypal wont work on jenson.
anybody knows if paypal is having a problem?


----------



## pnoy (Mar 2, 2009)

Not quite sure about Jenson's paypal issue. I have to agree, Jenson and Pricepoint are always good to deal with. Pricepoint, Ive tried picking up an order on their warehouse, they'll allow it besides i only live 2miles from them.


----------



## samibismojo (Oct 5, 2008)

Palawan based and riding a Lynskey M240 and an Ibis mojo.


----------



## dy3ecs (Nov 2, 2011)

Ramon - 39 yrs. old
from Marilao, Bulacan and Angeles City
now in Elk Grove, CA
started March 2011
Bikes: 2010 GT Avalanche 2.0 and 2011 Trek Fuel EX8


----------



## dy3ecs (Nov 2, 2011)

Jepek76 said:


> anybody using GT?


2010 GT Avalanche 2.0


----------



## dy3ecs (Nov 2, 2011)

derwin said:


> you've got nice bikes folks mine is only a hardtail


Its not the bike, what matters is the rider.


----------



## Pimp-Al (Nov 30, 2007)

Yo Francis! Nice to see a thread where Flips represent. Don't see to much east coast peeps. Where you at?

Me: Alan, 46 yrs. old
Born: QC
Province: Bulan, Sorsogon
Previously from: NJ/NY
Living now: San Mateo, CA
Started: 2000 
Bikes: Can't tell my wife might find out. Don't ask don't tell policy


----------



## LanBaguio82 (Nov 30, 2011)

Roland 29 yrs old
Baguio City
Started: 2007 in Taiwan, Merida TFS 100-V - stolen then stop riding 
2010 GT Avalanche 3.0 to present w/ few upgrade


----------



## Father (Nov 29, 2011)

Warren-43 yo
Originally from Marikina
Now based in Hong Kong
2008 Titus Racer X Carbon


----------



## yuriboiblu (Dec 18, 2011)

Grew up in Pasay City, Paranaque, San Nicolas in Cavite, Pasig City
currently: not biking, winter :--) malamig!
level: First time mtb user (my first year this year)
bike: Norco BC Trail (hardtail)
wishlist: Specialized SX or Enduro EVO


----------



## yuriboiblu (Dec 18, 2011)

08350 said:


> circa 2003 ?, big bear, 05 ? mammoth (poser shot lol!!)
> sorry no new pics except of new bike
> anyway anybody from vancouver area, planning to hit whistler this year, need a kabayan riding buddy, pm me anytime
> salamat - lito :thumbsup:


TolitZ, pag babalik ako ng vancouver. msg kita. :thumbsup:


----------



## charlesinoc (May 17, 2009)

hello,

I grew up in Paranaque City near Bicutan, I've ridden on the Manila Int'l Airport Runway and outrun security on a huffy bicycle... 
now currently in Pasadena Area in California
Bikes owned: Ibis Mojo SL (Stolen) 2010 FSR stumpjumper Comp loaned to friend permanently
currently not riding due to rotator cuff recovery  
I can't wait to retire and go home!!! 
Recently visited Christmas 2011
I love it back home!!!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Zachary, 48. Recovering Shabu addict...
Riding since 2006
23-pound 2010 Giant Anthem X2:


----------



## Trigg (Feb 14, 2012)

*Hello*

Originally from Muntinlupa 
now settled in Sydney
Riding since 2003
Current Bikes:
2012 Giant Trance X1
2008 Norco Fluid LT3
2003 Merida Matts Sports Hardtail


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Zachariah said:


> Zachary, 48. Recovering Shabu addict...
> Riding since 2006
> 23-pound 2010 Giant Anthem X2:


congratulations on staying clean.


----------



## engrmariano (May 8, 2011)

engrmariano said:


> < Marco Mariano, 32
> < laking Tondo
> < now in Singapore
> < 1st bike: 7-10yo; bmx: 13-16yo; mtb: 29-30yo; 29er: 32yo to present [last 3 bike are still alive and kicking]
> ...


just would like to update how my mtb looks like now...


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Fran - AKA Dirt Diggler
Parma, Ohio
Born in Manila and migrated to USA at age 7.
Age 44
I have been riding since 12 from BMX, to Freestyle, then MTB
My current rides are:
Salsa Juan Solo single speed
Gary Fisher Rig 29-er single speed
Carl Strong Road bike.. Steel


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

dirt diggler said:


> Fran - AKA Dirt Diggler
> Parma, Ohio
> Born in Manila and migrated to USA at age 7.
> Age 44
> ...


I'm from Akron. I usually take my son to West Branch and to Camp Manatoc for the open ride before the 331 XC race.


----------



## fritzd (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello! New member here at MTBR but have been an MTB addict for quite sometime.  Why not make my first post here. 

Fritz Diorico aka fritzd
Originally from Cebu City, PH
Age: 26
Been around Europe for the last 4 years but now in Vienna, Austria for the last year and for the next 4 years. 
My rides are:
Ghost Lector 2008 Full Carbon
2012 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

hardwarz,
Cool. Yep usually ride WB, VK, Mohican. I missed this years Manatoc.. Will have to meet up for ride this spring, if mother nature eases up on the rain.


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Little Bad Boy here!
Originally from Quezon City, Philippines but born in Thailand to Filipino parents. My mother is Fil-Chinese though. I am now settled in Illinois, USA.
Age 41 (for a few more days)
My ex-ride was a Mongoose Wire. And yeah, it was a department store bike. I sold it last night so I can get a better bike. I am currently on a tight budget and looking for a used bike just so I can see if bike riding is for me. It is kind of discouraging that you can't all year round in the cold midwest.

Editing this because I got an old Giant Rincon last weekend. It's awesome!

Mabuhay kayo lahat!


----------



## tma (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi.
From Taguig City, now here in North Vancouver BC.
Giant Reign 2 (2010)
Intense 951
Fav park = Whistler.

Regards.


----------



## virus (Apr 1, 2012)

cyrus "the virus", 29 yo
from davao city, now in Semirara Island
rides: "P.K. Ripper BMX (ret.), Haro dept. store MTB (ret.), ZSC black cat imitation dept store MTB which i used for more than 6 years and 
taught me about MTBiking alot.. 
and 2011 Specialized Hardrock Disc "Wasp" (present)


----------



## zoldyck (Apr 1, 2012)

from Pampanga, 26 
Orange County, CA
Newbie, (2 months) bike still in progress.
as of today, waiting for my new parts ordered online (pedal, handlebar, stem, and headset)










my first vid;

The Goat Trail part 2of3 - YouTube


----------



## dy3ecs (Nov 2, 2011)

Jepek76 said:


> anybody using GT?


2011 GT Avalanche 3.0


----------



## TrailBlazr (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello, from the Bay Area, CA.

My current bike: 2012 Stumpy Carbon 29er


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Trailblazr, I can't tell where you had those pictures taken. Lake Chabot? Redwood Park?

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## 08_Yukon hard tail (Sep 14, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing LC:thumbsup: nice ride!


----------



## pokz (Jun 25, 2009)

Name: Pokz
Location: Manila
Origin: Manila
Ride: Marin 7005 Alum HT.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

phlipsledsintexas


----------



## TrailBlazr (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, nice to see filipinos on the forum! 

@ron m., the pictures were taken at Tilden Park in Berkeley - my local stomping ground.


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello and Good Bye from VA.
Spec Hard Rock, GT Peace 9r, Mongoose Otero Elite
Wakefield, Lake Fairfax-CCT/WOD, Fountainhead.

Soon in Iloilo. Hello semi-retirement. Wahahahahah


----------



## r3xnvb (Feb 7, 2012)

Rex Bautista - 38 years old
from: Makati, Philippines
currently at: Sparks, NV USA
started riding: 1992 (Roadie), 2005 (Mtn)
current bikes: Cannondale Six, Niner EMD


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

Jon from Iloilo
Custom Mongoose Otero Elite with XT/SLX drive train


----------



## edmorales (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## desertrider1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi all, 
My name is JT, originally from Manila, now in Las Vegas. 
Been riding for about 3 years now and loving it.

A pic for good measure


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Welcome, JT. Have you done Bootleg Canyon yet? I'm going there for Thanksgiving and giving it another go (it's one of the toughest trails I've been on to date).


----------



## desertrider1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Ron: Yes, Bootleg is my home trail, I do most of the xc stuff and some of the DH trails (I don't have my dh bike anymore)
Let me know if you're going solo. I'm gonna try to get a few Filipinos together. 
Have you tried Cottonwood? Ok din, awesome views, pero not as techy.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

desertrider1 said:


> Ron: Yes, Bootleg is my home trail, I do most of the xc stuff and some of the DH trails (I don't have my dh bike anymore)
> Let me know if you're going solo. I'm gonna try to get a few Filipinos together.
> Have you tried Cottonwood? Ok din, awesome views, pero not as techy.


I get out to Vegas at least once a year since my parents have a place there and it's fun to visit. My wife and I even left a bike there for each of us to make trips easier.

I love Bootleg Canyon. Its got a lot of tech sections which are so much fun and challenging, especially on my pink rigid singlespeed 

I also hit Cottonwood several times on my last visit during Thanksgiving last year, and even met a crew of cool pinoy riders (headed by Arthur V) that showed me around and took me to the big Turkey Day ride.

One day when just my wife and I were riding, we took some pics, and one was published in last month's Dirt Rag magazine 

I'm not sure when we'll make to Vegas this year, but maybe I'll ping some of you to see if you want to ride?


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

@desertrider1: It's my first year doing DH, and I did the shuttle run from Snakeback to Reaper a few times. That is one gnarly trail! I'm coming back this Thanksgiving, so I'll let you know.

@Drevil: You hit Bootleg on a rigid SS? You da man!


----------



## jeps (Dec 26, 2005)

desertrider1 said:


> Hi all,
> My name is JT, originally from Manila, now in Las Vegas.
> Been riding for about 3 years now and loving it.
> 
> A pic for good measure


Dude you look familiar, you a part of the Six Strong Tropa dyan sa Vegas?

Rode with them almost a year ago at Big Bear before i went up here in WA State.


----------



## bamxiv (Apr 19, 2012)

first timer here...

F. Patacsil
JAX - FL

Trek EX 6
FSA SL-K carbon low riser
Crank Brothers Iodine 2
Continental X-King tubeless
Bontrager enduro grips


----------



## flipmac (Jun 21, 2012)

Ron in Vancouver, BC Canada. Originally from Paranaque. I'm a mtb noob just starting out with a Jamis Dakar XC Comp:


----------



## desertrider1 (Mar 29, 2010)

@Jeps:
Yes, I ride with them when I can. I also am on United Adobo, and did ride with a lot of them in Big Bear last year. Sayang though, di ako naksama when Xandei was here in Vegas.

@Ron M:
Just send me a pic a week or two before you come to Vegas. I'll see if I can take a day off when you are here so we can ride. Pwede ko rin sabihin sa mga pinoy dito para masaya.

JT


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

JT... I've been practicing for my return to Bootleg. But judging from how I fell below expectations at Northstar last week, I'm sure I'll be served some humble pie again. Hirap nang matanda.

Solo last run at the Unspoken Trail - YouTube


----------



## poleng (Dec 28, 2010)

ei guys poleng here from dubai...riding a yeti sb66 all mountain setup..


----------



## bamxiv (Apr 19, 2012)

*Jax rider*

BAM from JAX

2011 Fuel EX 6
Crank Bros IODINEs
XT cranks, XT Front/Rear derailleur
FSA SL-K carbon low riser
Ashima 185mm front/rear rotors
Continental X-King Tubeless 2.2
Crank Bros Mallet 2//
Specialized BG seats
FSA Carbon stem (coming soon)


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

DDDonny said:


> Donny A.
> Chicago, Illinois
> 2005 Specialized Epic S-Works
> 
> ...


Hello, san kayo pumapadyak? Im from vernon hills, illinois. Bago lang ako dito, naghahanap ng makasama mag bike..Thanks..


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

Pinoymr05 said:


> Mark Bautista
> Valenzuela City/Chicago IL
> rides: Transition tr450, Intense SS1 & Specialized P3
> 
> look me up in facebook I want to meet more filipino riders outside IL...


Bro, also from Illinois, just move in 3 years ago. Just got a 29er rockhopper, naghahanap ng makasama magbike..Paano pumunta sa Palos?
Thanks, 
Larry


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

Larry Arroyo
From Diliman Quezon City
Currently based in Vernon Hills, Illinois
Ride: Stock Specialized Rockhopper 29er
Looking for Filipino Riders based in Illinois..


----------



## jeps (Dec 26, 2005)

desertrider1 said:


> @Jeps:
> Yes, I ride with them when I can. I also am on United Adobo, and did ride with a lot of them in Big Bear last year. Sayang though, di ako naksama when Xandei was here in Vegas.
> 
> JT


Cool,nagkasama nga tayo dun sa Big Bear last year it was Xandie who invited me to join,kya nga sabi ko you look familiar. A week after that, i went to Vegas for attend a birthday buffet sa Montecarlo LOL 3 months ago nka balik ako dyan and passed by your playground Bootleg on our way to Grand Canyon West.


----------



## Ogiwankenobi (Feb 9, 2008)

Name: Ogie Flores
Location: Tacurong City, Sultan Kudarat (South Side of the Philippines)
Rides:
1. Ave Maldea Custom Steel AM 29er HT
2. Ave Maldea Custom Steel XC 29er HT
3. Ave Maldea (Katay/modified) Steel Rigid SS 29er
4. Surplus Steel Lugged 650b Touring Bike
5. Surplus Steel Lugged Road Bike


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

ojelijb said:


> nice, ako din sira ng yung tuhod ko no more basketball palibhasa wala naman talagang potential hahaha
> eto pic ng bike ko:


Bro, thudbuster ba yan seatpost mo? Musta perfromance?


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

desertrider1 said:


> @Jeps:
> Yes, I ride with them when I can. I also am on United Adobo, and did ride with a lot of them in Big Bear last year. Sayang though, di ako naksama when Xandei was here in Vegas.
> JT





jeps said:


> Cool,nagkasama nga tayo dun sa Big Bear last year it was Xandie who invited me to join,kya nga sabi ko you look familiar. A week after that, i went to Vegas for attend a birthday buffet sa Montecarlo LOL 3 months ago nka balik ako dyan and passed by your playground Bootleg on our way to Grand Canyon West.


UAs unite  I was in Vegas couple of weeks ago. Xandei introduced me to SixStrongMTB on their FB page and so I was able to ride Cottonwood with Alvin (Sixstrong member) and few guys we met at the trail.

Here's me from last week's ride here in SoCal.


----------



## ojelijb (Jun 8, 2009)

larryarroyo said:


> Bro, thudbuster ba yan seatpost mo? Musta perfromance?


Yup thudbuster Lt 3inches travel... Ok naman sya it made the hardtail a better ride just dont expect to take med- big hits on it iba pa din ang FS. I eventually sold that bike and got a stumpy FSR


----------



## larryarroyo (Mar 29, 2012)

ojelijb said:


> Yup thudbuster Lt 3inches travel... Ok naman sya it made the hardtail a better ride just dont expect to take med- big hits on it iba pa din ang FS. I eventually sold that bike and got a stumpy FSR


Thanks bro, I might get one. Medyo sumasakit na likot ko sa mga roots at mabatong trail..More on hardtail ako..I also like the stumpy HT..


----------



## jcyance (Aug 22, 2007)

Jowell - 34 yrs old
From: Paranaque City, Philippines
Currently: Singapore
Been riding since 2000
Current Bikes: On One Carbon 29er Race(mtb) and Eddy Merckx EMX-1(road)


----------



## mzs6 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Allo from Washington State*

Marlon - 33 years old
from: Tacoma, WA USA
New sa sport
current bikes: 06 Trek 6500 SLR
PM me if your from or around my area :thumbsup:


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

Norm 
From: San Jose Ca
Currently: San Jose, Ca
Been riding since 2011
Current Bikes: 2012 Trek Mamba, 09 Fetish Cycles Fixation SS 
Fav. Trails: Lake Chabot, Alum Rock 
Looking for more people to ride with. Let me know.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

ncruz408 said:


> Norm
> From: San Jose Ca
> Currently: San Jose, Ca
> Been riding since 2011
> ...


Gotta try the Mount Diablo climb and downhill ride, in Contra Costa County!


----------



## ozzer (Jul 2, 2004)

desertrider1 said:


> @Jeps:
> Yes, I ride with them when I can. I also am on United Adobo, and did ride with a lot of them in Big Bear last year. Sayang though, di ako naksama when Xandei was here in Vegas.
> 
> @Ron M:
> ...


JT, not sure if you remember me.
Nonetheless, you owe me a tour of some of Vegas gems (maybe Mt. Charleston or other trails besides BC). I should pay relatives a visit in Vegas in the next month or two.

In the meantime, here's one of my 2013 rig ready to get muddy this afternoon. 









@fb https://www.facebook.com/IntenseBombers


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

desertrider1 said:


> @Jeps:
> Yes, I ride with them when I can. I also am on United Adobo, and did ride with a lot of them in Big Bear last year. Sayang though, di ako naksama when Xandei was here in Vegas.
> 
> @Ron M:
> ...


JT,

I'll be in Vegas later this month (11/18/12-11/26/12), and if you feel like meeting for a ride, lemme know. I'm not sure when I can ride, but I'll try to figure something out.

-rickyd


----------



## tjwebber17 (Dec 8, 2012)

Kamusta na?

Born And Raised in Bacolod, Philippines.
Now: Vallejo, CA
My bike: 2009 Giant Reign X1
BMX: 1996
MTB: 2010


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

tjwebber17 said:


> Kamusta na?
> 
> Born And Raised in Bacolod, Philippines.
> Now: Vallejo, CA
> ...


P-town action! Nice!


----------



## mahabangpasensya (Jul 20, 2006)

Name: Gerald V
Location: Binan Laguna
Riding since: 2001, got off saddle 2007 when my bicycle was stolen (a knockoff schwinn), got back again 2010
Favorite playground: Silang Cavite Trails, Tagaytay, Nuvali
Reason for Cycling: I get my fix out of it. 
Current Rig: a generic hardtail mtb, no fancy parts, 30lbs, but I LOOOOVE IT!


----------



## FerdzGT2011 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Kumusta?*

From Or.Mindoro Philippines, 
Currently Here in Abu Dhabi, UAE
GT Force
Riding BMX, MTB 2009


----------



## subiebikr (Jan 8, 2013)

JP - 30 years old
from: ******/Bacolod, Philippines
currently at: San Diego, CA, USA
started riding: At around 8, but seriously a year or so ago..
current bikes: Trek EX8 / Gary Fisher Cake 3 (wifes)


----------



## replicant (Apr 29, 2012)

Name: Miguel M
From: Quezon, Philippines
Location: Nagano, Japan
Riding Since: I was 10? Been mountain biking for 3 years.
Current Bike: Mongoose 2007 Can'an Elite


----------



## salbahje (Mar 27, 2013)

Lawrence
From Muntinlupa City
Now at Norristown, PA
Just started riding about a month ago. Really a newbie. Registered on forum about 4 hours ago 
Bike: Genesis Saber


----------



## dexmax (Dec 8, 2012)

Dex - 34 yrs old
From: Dumaguete City, NEGOR
Currently: Davao City (and all over)
Been riding since 1994 (roadie), stopped in 2005 (injury), resumed and switched to mountain biking in 2012
Current Bikes: Guru Tantrik (2002), Cannondale Trail (2012), Specialized Camber (2012)


----------



## Rey Recinto (Mar 15, 2005)

Jay Recinto
From: Batasan, Quezon City/Mataasnakahoy, Batangas
Currently semi-based in HKG
My Ride: 2013 Turner 5.Spot


----------



## prong_00 (Apr 29, 2013)

Andrew - 23 years old
from: Tondo, Manila
started riding: since highschool, mountain bike: 2013
current bike: Mongoose Tyax Sport


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Who:* Clemente - 48 years old
*From:* First generation out of Abra, Philippines
*Currently at:* Boise, ID USA
*Started riding:* 1970, Starting MTB'ing 1975
*current bikes:* 
1) 1994 Cannondale Super V1000
2) 1996 Cannondale F500 rigid-fork 69'er
3) 2012 Cannondale Trail SL 29ER 4
4) Motiv 26'er
5) Spire BMX 20'er


----------



## Jawkins20 (Apr 25, 2013)

*My C-DALES*

Very nice bikes guys, I'm Joseph here in Raleigh, NC here are three of mine. I am a Cannondale fan as you can tell!:thumbsup:


----------



## orange617 (Jul 23, 2012)

orange617
Who: Elmer-45 y.o.
From: Carmona, Cavite/Pres. Roxas, Capiz, PHILIPPINES
Currently at: Houston, Texas
Started Riding: 12 y.o. (1980), started to race BMX in 1983, started MTB'ing in 2006
Current Bikes:
1. Nakazato Windforce 2006
2. Mongoose Tyax Comp 2008
3. Samchuly Hound 200 v1 2011
4. Airborne Taka 2012
5. Gravity Basecamp 1.0 2013


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

orange617 said:


> orange617
> Who: Elmer-45 y.o.
> From: Carmona, Cavite/Pres. Roxas, Capiz
> Currently at: Houston, Texas
> ...


Alright! Fellow Flip rider... same age too! I just started DHing myself. Really love it. Your Taka is a good bike (Hill won Jr Worlds on that bike). Switch out those Juicy brakes and use an Angleset and you'll be set (no pun intended). Shred, pare!


----------



## orange617 (Jul 23, 2012)

@ ron m....
Where you at pare? down here in Houston, we dont have a DH trail, so I use my Taka XCing with a friend who owns a Hobgoblin...but will be trying out Big Cedar DH Trail in Arlington near Dallas this weekend...planning also to drive up to Sandia Peak, NM in the summer (July maybe)...BTW, which angle set you think i can get to upgrade the stock head set? and what brakes will hold out the best for downhilling? I am thinking about those upgrades too seeing them as a hot topic among DH gurus...anyway, nice to hear from you pare...


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm in the Bay Area, California, pare. I've been to Houston, and I did not see any mountains... haha! Meron yatang bike parts sa New Mexico, you should check those out (lift-assisted).

Since you don't use the Taka for DH riding yet, hold off on upgrading til you do. The Juicy brakes are fine for XC-AM riding. Ang bigat nga lang to pedal that thing (43 lbs right?). If you decide to upgrade to the bare minimum requirement (in my opinion anyway), you can move up to the Elixir line (I have Elixir CRs and they brake fine for bike park use). So with the 888, your HA is about 66 and you want to be close to 64 for real DH geo. Cane Creek and Works Components (Works Components - Angle Headsets to fit Most Frame Types & CNC Bicycle Components Proudly Made in the UK) have adjustable headsets that could slacken you up to 2 degrees. The popular opinion is that the Works headset is superior.

Lemme know when you're in the Bay Area and we'll give you a taste of riding here in my parts. Ingat, pare.


----------



## orange617 (Jul 23, 2012)

I was in cali. late last year at my cousin's place (San Diego), might be there again before the year ends but its way too far from your place, anyway, thanks for the invite pare...the closest lift-assisted bike park to texas is sandia peak near albuquerque, a 14-hr drive from houston, needs time to plan so might do it in early july...thanks for the heads up as well on the anglesets pare, cane creek is easier to find online but cost more than the works c., if i decide to go with the works c., its going to come from the UK...has to wait until june before the trip to NM...ill be looking around also for those brakes that you mentioned, it will be next on the upgrade list...ingat din dyan pare, who knows, we might cross each others trail in the future...cheers.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)

Name - Ernest
Current location- West New York
Originally from - Quezon City, Manila
Bikes - Tobukaeru folding bike, 2012 Brompton S6L folding bike
2009 FUJI Newest 1.0 roadbike, 2013 Brompton S6L Superlight(Titanium)

No mountainbikes  Joined the forum to learn stuff about lighting
and bike commuting. The closest I got to going off road is on a dry
river bed and dirt road in southern California:
TRIP TO CALIFORNIA - YouTube

But my usual playground is the streets of New York City 
EVERYTHING COUNTS - IN NYC TRAFFIC - YouTube

I do remember riding a mountain bike when I was in Holland:
TRIP TO HOLLAND - THE NETHERLANDS - YouTube


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Name: Kyle
Location: Vermont (born here)
Bikes: 2010 Cannondale F9, 2013 Trek Cobia, 1994? Cannondale R300, 2011 Schwinn Sidewinder
I am a fourth generation American following my dad's family on his father's side.(My family came from Germany and Denmark).


----------



## orange617 (Jul 23, 2012)

Downhill run at Sandia Peak Resort, New Mexico

SANDIA PEAK GOLDEN EAGLE TRAIL - 1ST RUN version 2 0 - YouTube - 1st run

SANDIA PEAK GOLDEN EAGLE TRAIL - 3rd RUN - YouTube - 3rd run


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice! How did you like it on the bike park? Did you try to hit some jumps/doubles?

Went twice this summer so far... had a long vacation sa Pilipinas kaya walang masyadong ride time. Here's a vid from the first trip (Northstar... I was filming the entire segment... one front facing chest mount camera, one rear facing helmet cam and then I switched it over to the bar so it was facing me).

Livewire Lovin' - YouTube


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

Who: Kevin-48
From: Owego NY 
Currently at: Tunkhannock PA 
Started Riding: 1984
Current Bikes:
1. Jamis Dakar XC PRO


----------



## orange617 (Jul 23, 2012)

ron m. said:


> Very nice! How did you like it on the bike park? Did you try to hit some jumps/doubles?
> 
> Went twice this summer so far... had a long vacation sa Pilipinas kaya walang masyadong ride time. Here's a vid from the first trip (Northstar... I was filming the entire segment... one front facing chest mount camera, one rear facing helmet cam and then I switched it over to the bar so it was facing me).
> 
> Livewire Lovin' - YouTube


wow nice ride bro...super ganda ng bike park...how i wish i can go there and try it out someday...anyway, there were a few jumps on another trail but not as big as whats in northstar and the fact na first time for me to ride downhill, i decided not to get adventurous...also, i wasnt used to the high altitude kaya medyo hingal na hingal ako pagdating sa baba...but yeah, i had a blast and will definitely do it again next year, im planning to take a trip to Angelfire resort...


----------



## shaggyroonie (May 1, 2009)

Rhoel - 45
Born: Manila
Residing in San Jose, Ca
Ride primarily in the Bay Area
Currently riding an FR bike, 29er HT and a RIP 9


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice bikes, Rhoel! Is that a Reign? Where do you normally ride? I'm 45 too... matanda na, pero hanggang kaya, banat pa rin. =P


----------



## orange617 (Jul 23, 2012)

Uy same age here, hehe, like what ron m. said, hanggat kayang pumadyak, banat lang ng banat...hehe...ito naman bike ko, a DH bike modified to look like an AM bike...installed new forks and smaller chainring for AM trail rides here in Houston...


----------



## shaggyroonie (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Ron M.! 
The first one is a Giant Faith for my freeride. I normally ride XC at Stevens Canyon, UCSC, and Lake Chabot. Freeride at UCSC and Demo and sometimes explore other trails whenever time permits. 
Cnabi mo, kahit sumasakit na katawan ko after the rides, I still do it every weekend! Just love riding my bikes. 
San ka d2? Ingat!


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

shaggyroonie said:


> Thanks Ron M.!
> The first one is a Giant Faith for my freeride. I normally ride XC at Stevens Canyon, UCSC, and Lake Chabot. Freeride at UCSC and Demo and sometimes explore other trails whenever time permits.
> Cnabi mo, kahit sumasakit na katawan ko after the rides, I still do it every weekend! Just love riding my bikes.
> San ka d2? Ingat!


Pareho lang tayo.

XC rides @ Lake Chabot on Tuesday nights (although I use my AM bike... I don't like hardtails... would rather suffer pedaling up on a heavy but plush bike). Sunday DH rides at Pacifica. Have not done UCSC yet, but I'll hit Demo a couple of times a year (love Braille).

Let's ride one of these days if you're available. =)


----------



## crackpot_ren (Jun 23, 2012)

Arren - 29 taong gulang
Mula sa bayan ng Binyang, Laguna
Ngayo'y nasa Chicago, Illinois
Mga bisikleta:

'09 Marin Bobcat Trail (nabenta na)








'07 Kona Coilair (ninakaw ng kawatan)








'10 Kona Garbanzo Stinky 6 (nabenta na)








at ang aking bagong "one and only"

'13 Transition Covert CF :thumbsup:


----------



## chebin (Sep 30, 2013)

Bin Mendoza - 33
from: Bulacan, Philippines
current bikes: tern verge duo ; 2013 specialized s-works SJ/HT ; 2013 ellsworth evolve carbon


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Mga Pinoy! PinoyMTBer here aka Wiloy

42 years old (pero kaya pa natin makisabay sa mga 20 something, kung pababa!)

Been riding since I was a kid in Gapo, then started MTBing here in CA since 87. 15 years of being lazy, then got back into the saddle when I started teaching my kids to ride!

Born in Olongapo City (tunay na batang gapo pare)

Currently living in Fremont, Ca.

Favorite trails: Skeggs, Joaquin Miller, Demo...but usually rolling around Coyote Hills and Lake Chabot

Here are my current steeds:

*Upgraded 2010 Giant Reign SX*








*Custom Built 2009 Unreal Senior HT*








*My current Fans*


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow... seryoso yang mga bike mo, ah!

If you'd like to ride with the Flips (and you probably do already), look for these groups on Facebook:

Yabangz MTB
Lake Chabot Riders
Pogiboy MTB
Tropa

Barangay NorCal: About

Seems like mtbing is a Flip thing... lol!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

ron m. said:


> Wow... seryoso yang mga bike mo, ah!
> 
> If you'd like to ride with the Flips (and you probably do already), look for these groups on Facebook:
> 
> ...


Salamat pare! Actually I just started riding again after a long time of couch surfing. So I need to get back in shape this winter for next spring...Northstar and Kirkwood are my goals for next year and maybe Whistler!

Thanks for the suggestions for those groups, I will definitely join in on the fun!

As far as Pinoys being MTB fans, we came from a place where most roads are "bako bako" anyway...Mabundok pa!


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Salamat pare! Actually I just started riding again after a long time of couch surfing. So I need to get back in shape this winter for next spring...Northstar and Kirkwood are my goals for next year and maybe Whistler!
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions for those groups, I will definitely join in on the fun!
> 
> As far as Pinoys being MTB fans, we came from a place where most roads are "bako bako" anyway...Mabundok pa!


You seem to have the right toys considering you don't ride much... or maybe sandbagger ka lang... ayun pala, goat pag akyat tsaka hagibis pagbaba... lol!

I've been trying to get my youngest to be interested too, kaya lang medyo takot (dati, hindi pero she is picking up bad habits from her older sister). Northstar definitely fun... Kirkwood doesn't convert to a full-on bike park during summers yet (I think they host a race or two). Whistler is like Mecca... haven't been there during summer but I will say that the Canucks are bike badasses.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Actually I've picked riding again late spring of this year and been riding my Unreal HT 2-3x a week. I even rebuilt my olskool 99 Schwinn Homegrown to use for work. To get my riding fix daily.

My climbing skills? I'm great at hike-a-bike! But I could hold my own on the DH though. I just got my Reign SX, this Sunday will be my first real test of the bike, thinking about going to Skeggs.

Dude that picture of you and your daughter is so cool! Fully geared and everything! Just keep at it and teach her everything you learned from your experience.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Actually I've picked riding again late spring of this year and been riding my Unreal HT 2-3x a week. I even rebuilt my olskool 99 Schwinn Homegrown to use for work. To get my riding fix daily.
> 
> My climbing skills? I'm great at hike-a-bike! But I could hold my own on the DH though. I just got my Reign SX, this Sunday will be my first real test of the bike, thinking about going to Skeggs.
> 
> Dude that picture of you and your daughter is so cool! Fully geared and everything! Just keep at it and teach her everything you learned from your experience.


Thanks, man! I usually do Tuesday night rides at Lake Chabot either with the Endless Cycle guys or with my buddies (for the cardio stuff) and hit Pacifica on Sundays for the fun DH stuff. Let me know if you want to join.

And I am older than you so you can do it too! Lol! Mas masakit at matagal nga lang ang pag-galing...lol!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

ron m. said:


> Thanks, man! I usually do Tuesday night rides at Lake Chabot either with the Endless Cycle guys or with my buddies (for the cardio stuff) and hit Pacifica on Sundays for the fun DH stuff. Let me know if you want to join.
> 
> And I am older than you so you can do it too! Lol! Mas masakit at matagal nga lang ang pag-galing...lol!


Sunday! Dude I'm in! Give me the details


----------



## marv_campanella (Nov 30, 2013)

Name: Marv 40yrs old
From: Quezon City
Recently picked up riding again sometime 08'
Rides:Niner Jet9RDO, SIR9 (both geared) And a SS Jeff Jones Steel Diamond


----------



## Arnaldo (Dec 9, 2013)

Name: Arnaldo...call me Aldo
Born in Manila, raised in the Bay Area.
I live in San Leandro, CA.
Just recently started mountain biking on a regular basis. XC rider but I'm starting to get the All-mountain itch.
I just have one bike that I started off with.
Scott Spark 960


----------



## orange617 (Jul 23, 2012)

orange617 said:


> orange617
> Who: Elmer-45 y.o.
> From: Carmona, Cavite/Pres. Roxas, Capiz, PHILIPPINES
> Currently at: Houston, Texas
> ...


Hi Flips...just sharing my Latest Custom Build...GT Force Expert Carbon-All Mountain setup...

















and my commuter bike converted to 4X/DJ setup...


----------



## BOSERO (Jan 29, 2014)

Daniel 40 yrs old
Location: Alabang. Manila. Philippines.
Current ride: 2014 Ellsworth Epiphany XC Carbon
Started riding MTB: 2 months ago. Road: 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi Bosero, I saw your rig at Sabak after a bike wash. Nice build!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

@Arnaldo: 

Pare! I test rode the Spark and the Genius recently, great bike! I'm from Fremont so malapit ka lang. We're riding Demo tomorrow morning, let me know kung gusto mong sumabit.


----------



## BOSERO (Jan 29, 2014)

Mr_Clean said:


> Hi Bosero, I saw your rig at Sabak after a bike wash. Nice build!


Thank you Mr_Clean. Hope to meet you and ride with you soon.


----------



## Archiekins (Apr 25, 2014)

Archie
from: Muntinlupa, Philippines
currently at: Dubai, UAE
started riding: 2000
current bikes: Specialized Enduro Comp 29er


----------



## senseye1977 (Sep 4, 2013)

Stan
from: Quezon City, Philippines
currently at: Barcelona, Spain
current bikes: Recently switched from a 2013 Specialized Epic Comp Carbon to a 2014 Camber Expert Carbon EVO 29


----------



## Deebo44 (Apr 28, 2014)

Name: D C
Origin: Denver, CO 
Currently riding: your mom. I also have a couple bikes


----------



## Arnaldo (Dec 9, 2013)

PinoyMTBer said:


> @Arnaldo:
> 
> Pare! I test rode the Spark and the Genius recently, great bike! I'm from Fremont so malapit ka lang. We're riding Demo tomorrow morning, let me know kung gusto mong sumabit.


sorry for the late reply, I appreciate the invite...got a promotion so I got a bit busy...getting back to it though, need to train for tough mudder in august at tahoe.


----------



## kwxvii (Jun 29, 2010)

Elmer - 44 years old
from: Malolos, Bulacan, Philippines
currently at: Bergenfield, NJ, USA
started riding: 2009
current bikes: Diamondback Overdrive, Salsa Horsethief


----------



## Dax Olivares (Jul 5, 2014)

Started with a giant xtc, just bought a pivot mach 6. 

Born in makati, grew up in iloilo and socal.


----------



## Forcemajeure (Aug 30, 2014)

wwaaahhh puro full-sus lahat ditto ah


----------



## Daniel Shiels (Nov 17, 2013)

*sv dh/trail*







Dan from Liverpool UK 
I ride a super v downhill converted to a trail bike. My pride and joy 


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Screw fs .. Sold my 2012 scott spark elite fs for this awesome 2014 specialized fatboy.. Rockshox Bluto fork installed.. Born las-pinas.. Living in san diego.. John-John 43

View attachment 922371


One of few fatbike riders here, only one with bluto for now afaik..


----------



## Islandkilo (Sep 24, 2014)

Paul- 31
From: Bulacan, Bulacan. Currently in Houston, TX
So many nice full suspensions here....too bad my area is just flat.

I switched my Specialized Rockhopper Comp for a '14 Trek X-Caliber 8.


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

orange617 said:


> Hi Flips...just sharing my Latest Custom Build...GT Force Expert Carbon-All Mountain setup...
> 
> View attachment 856697
> 
> ...


 ...good to see you here, Prof. 'was on summer hiatus & I haven't logged in for a while.

That's a sweet looking GT. They climb like billygoats - perfect for the trails here. I'm riding my 2010 Sanction 'til it dies. Come visit and will shred this trail w/ these guys:

Sprain Ridge Park - NY (Trail Review) | Video Trail Reviews.Com

- You know who


----------



## Cindercone (Oct 29, 2014)

Born and raised in Bacolod City
Now in northern New Jersey
Starting to get back on bike riding again after so many years away . . .
'15 Cannondale F29 C3

Any nice novice trails out here in northern NJ?


----------



## Leonora Michael (Nov 21, 2014)

Born in Manila, raised in Iloilo City
moved to SG for awhile now back to Iloilo
new to riding, bought my 1st bike, specialized pitchcomp
lucky to have this trail beside my house (floodcontrol project)









Moving forward


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

wrong post


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

wrong post


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Cindercone said:


> Born and raised in Bacolod City
> Now in northern New Jersey
> Starting to get back on bike riding again after so many years away . . .
> '15 Cannondale F29 C3
> ...


How far North?

Great trails out there: Ringwood, Jungle Habitat, Wawayanda..

Ilongo man ta parts..


----------



## Cindercone (Oct 29, 2014)

skeered1 said:


> How far North?
> 
> Great trails out there: Ringwood, Jungle Habitat, Wawayanda..
> 
> Ilongo man ta parts..


sa may Parsippany area lang . . . ikaw taga NJ man?


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Anthony - 44
Born in Panay, Capiz.
Moved to LA in '85. Now in NYC since '96.
Bikes: '10 GT Sanction, '14 Salsa Mukluk fatbike, Russ Denny single speed roadie, Dahon folding.

ilongo japon.....


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Cindercone said:


> sa may Parsippany area lang . . . ikaw taga NJ man?


Ari ko sa Queens, NY, pare. Pirmi ako sa Sprain Ridge or Blue mtn. Ang Ringwood daw 20 miles north sa imo. May ara man sa Allamuchy mga 20 miles west.

Kon ara ka pa next year, June 14, 2015, may Fat tire festival sa Peekskill, NY. Ato ko to. Ari ma-ayo nga guide:

Video Trail Reviews.Com


----------



## Cindercone (Oct 29, 2014)

skeered1 said:


> Ari ko sa Queens, NY, pare. Pirmi ako sa Sprain Ridge or Blue mtn. Ang Ringwood daw 20 miles north sa imo. May ara man sa Allamuchy mga 20 miles west.
> 
> Kon ara ka pa next year, June 14, 2015, may Fat tire festival sa Peekskill, NY. Ato ko to. Ari ma-ayo nga guide:
> 
> Video Trail Reviews.Com


Thanks gid.  sige, check ko site. mangkot ko diri sa office kay may pinoy man diri nga hilig man mag bike gali basi gusto nya man makadto sa festival.


----------



## Leonora Michael (Nov 21, 2014)

diin ta bwas?


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Leonora Michael said:


> diin ta bwas?


tugnaw di sa amon, day. Diin nang SG?


----------



## Leonora Michael (Nov 21, 2014)

Singapore ngubra to mkadali kag ngbalik di ah...


Moving forward


----------



## Leonora Michael (Nov 21, 2014)

Lalaki ako sir skeered, Leonora is my last name... Painit2 ka da para indi ka pagkudugon.


Moving forward


----------



## Cindercone (Oct 29, 2014)

basi madugay dugay pa bago mag init diri. bwas pwede maka bike galing may mga hilimoon pa ko.


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Leonora Michael said:


> Lalaki ako sir skeered, Leonora is my last name... Painit2 ka da para indi ka pagkudugon.
> 
> Moving forward


nano man, sorry gid. 
Sige danay kay daw na-hijack ta na ning thread ni.


----------



## freebie_10 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nelson - 34 years old
From: Pasig City
Currently in: Singapore since 2007
Started riding mtb again: 2013
Current bikes: 2013 Stumpjumper FSR Comp Evo 29, All City Macho Man single speed


----------



## jasoneugenechan (Dec 23, 2014)

Jason / 26
Davao city, Philippines
started riding october 2014

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1429605801_bca1a7b8a640ffd4a591f8ef1038efe4


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ronald, grew up in Olongapo City. I now live here in Washington State. Rode BMX as a kid and just got back to riding. I ride a 2015 Yeti SB6c


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

JT2MA71 said:


> Ronald, grew up in Olongapo City. I now live here in Washington State. Rode BMX as a kid and just got back to riding. I ride a 2015 Yeti SB6c


Nice ride, pare! Where in Washington State? Bellingham would be my choice if I moved out of Cali.


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

ron m. said:


> Nice ride, pare! Where in Washington State? Bellingham would be my choice if I moved out of Cali.


Thanks! Hi, I'm in Everett, not too far from Bellingham, like an hour away but I've never ridden any of the parks/trails there. Not skilled enough


----------



## bayareaflip (Jun 12, 2008)

Sal-39yrs Old-Bay Area
Born in Daet Cam Norte
Grew up in SD,Ca
Now in the Yay Area!
My Quivers>>>2012 Ibis Mojo HD 650B(currently for sale>>>Ibis Mojo HD 650B frame and shock) or you can find it on Ebay as well
2014 Lynskey Ridgeline 650B Ti
Waiting on my Ibis HD3, hopefully by next week.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

bayareaflip said:


> Sal-39yrs Old-Bay Area
> Born in Daet Cam Norte
> Grew up in SD,Ca
> Now in the Yay Area!
> ...


Nice ride, sal. Why are you selling? And how do you like the 650b format? Where in the bay do you ride?


----------



## bayareaflip (Jun 12, 2008)

ron m. said:


> Nice ride, sal. Why are you selling? And how do you like the 650b format? Where in the bay do you ride?


Thanks Ron! I usually ride Alum Rock since I live nearby, but Ive ridden most trails from Demo to Mission Peak
Selling my HD frame because the HD3 is on its way, and wifey's birthday is coming up. I need to get her a nice gift for letting me get my HD3..lol!


----------



## Jasone510 (Oct 28, 2008)

Jason - 32
Born and raised in the Bay Area
Currently living in San Jose, CA
Started riding: 2008
Bikes: 2014 Breezer Repack Pro and a Bikes Direct Gravity 27Five single speed hardtail



Always looking for people to ride with, talked to a few Filipino guys at the UCSC water tanks and on the Rincon/U-conn trail the past two weekends. Was that anyone on here? I had a Red/Orangish helmet wearing all black and grey.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

*A couple of 46-year old Flips taking flying lessons...*

Typical riding at Lake Chabot. =)


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Jonathan - 31 years old
Born in Pangasinan but left when I was a couple years old.
Currently at: Layton, UT, 
Started riding: 2011
Current bike: Yeti SB-66c


----------



## Chadz (Nov 7, 2014)

Chad - grew up in Cainta now living in New Jersey. I started less than a year ago on Marin Bobcat 29er and got hooked. 6 months later upgraded to a Commencal Meta AM v4. I ride every weekend with a mostly Pinoy MTB group.


----------



## tagabalay (Aug 25, 2011)

chi
born and raised in ****** Oriental
currently in Indiana

picked up riding when i was in grade school (PK RIPPER)...

moved to Colorado in 2007 and been riding since.

my current rides are:
2013 Trek Session 9.9
2014 Trek Superfly SL Team Issue
2015 Trek Fuel EX 9.8










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calamansi (Sep 21, 2010)

Born in Davao City.
Currently in Banff, Alberta

Banshee Scirocco
Giant Trance 2








The short-lived Giant Stance 2.








Banshee Scirocco. 08 Frame, built 2010, rebuilt 2012 and 2015.








Giant Trance 2.


----------



## larryS (Nov 18, 2011)

Larry from Chicago.

Currently riding a 2015 Dean Colonel Exogrid 29'er here in Chicago.

I also have a 2012 Dean Colonel Exogrid 26'er that I keep in Salt Lake City, Utah. My girlfriend does work out in Salt Lake City so I'm there about once a month. Still looking for some good trails near the Salt Lake metro area in anyone can give recommendations.

I'll post picture's as soon as I have enough posts to do so.


----------



## tagabalay (Aug 25, 2011)

LarryS where so you ride?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larryS (Nov 18, 2011)

tagabalay said:


> LarryS where so you ride?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In Chicago? or Utah? Lately in Chicago I've been riding the road bike a little more. The Cook County Forest Preserve North Branch trail is just up the road from my house. I have a new 2015 custom Parlee Altum Disc with Dura Ace Di-2. Hopefully come spring I can make it out to the trails out in Carpentersville. I have some friends that live that way and hit them now and then.

In Salt Lake City? I'm out there about once a month. I've been going out there for just over a year now. My girlfriend does business out there. I'm still learning the local trail systems. I've been out to Antelope Island several times. We did a road trip down to Zion and did some riding down there. I stay near the State Capital. I think the local trail nearby is the Bonneville Trail? As I said I'm still learning my way around. A road trip to Moab is planned this spring.


----------



## tagabalay (Aug 25, 2011)

Moab is definitely worth it. Been there 2x when i used to work on Grand Junction CO. If you are planning a trip in Brown County let me know. I have a Trek Madone but it has been collecting dust. Never really picked up road riding. Trail riding is where i enjoy the most. I invested in a new Trek Farley in anticipation of keeping in shape this winter but where is the snow?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

larryS said:


> In Chicago? or Utah? Lately in Chicago I've been riding the road bike a little more. The Cook County Forest Preserve North Branch trail is just up the road from my house. I have a new 2015 custom Parlee Altum Disc with Dura Ace Di-2. Hopefully come spring I can make it out to the trails out in Carpentersville. I have some friends that live that way and hit them now and then.
> 
> In Salt Lake City? I'm out there about once a month. I've been going out there for just over a year now. My girlfriend does business out there. I'm still learning the local trail systems. I've been out to Antelope Island several times. We did a road trip down to Zion and did some riding down there. I stay near the State Capital. I think the local trail nearby is the Bonneville Trail? As I said I'm still learning my way around. A road trip to Moab is planned this spring.


Nice! Antelope is just a few minutes away from where I am but I'm really not a fan of it. I prefer riding the BST, which is also just a few minutes away.


----------



## larryS (Nov 18, 2011)

Naturally Aspirated said:


> Nice! Antelope is just a few minutes away from where I am but I'm really not a fan of it. I prefer riding the BST, which is also just a few minutes away.


Antelope wouldn't be my first choice. But, we started out as tourists. It still beats most of what we have in the Chicago area.


----------



## Jobautista07 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi! New here from qc


----------



## Jobautista07 (Jan 8, 2016)

Sharing my 29er named Murcielago!










Sent from my ASUS_Z002 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo (Dec 9, 2013)

ron m. said:


> Typical riding at Lake Chabot. =)


Where is this line at in Chabot? I ride there fairly often and I don't recall ever seeing this option.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Arnaldo said:


> Where is this line at in Chabot? I ride there fairly often and I don't recall ever seeing this option.


=P

It's meant to be a joke. Not Lake Chabot... although it would be nice. This is in Pacifica.


----------



## mtbl16 (Aug 11, 2016)

rommel-39
from los baños laguna
start riding:2015
current bike:mountainbike trinx 8 speed

Sent from my SM-G313HZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Anyone in Tucson? Visiting this weekend and hoping to do Lemmon Drop with a local.


----------

